# Rear Wheel Spacing



## wrongway (Jul 16, 2020)

Does this look right? It doesn't to me. It looks too far to the left. I had the axle out, but never took the left cone off. You see in this picture that I don't have the the derailleur on yet. Not sure if that makes a difference. The right side has an extra washer. Thoughts?


----------



## SKPC (Jul 16, 2020)

Looks like you maybe accidentally flipped the axle or mis-placed an axle washer?  I have done that a few times...


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2020)

Can this be adjusted while mounted in the frame?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2020)

Does anyone have a picture of this model of wheel set up properly?


----------



## SKPC (Jul 17, 2020)

Fiddle with the axle spacer washers a bit..... (re-position left or right then re-install to the see the dish result)....it will require removing the wheel and moving cones left and right etc...kind of a process you have to go through I think.  You may have forgot to put back in place an axle washer?  Does the wheel slip cleanly into the drops still?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2020)

here’s the “before” pic





and the “after”


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Fiddle with the axle spacer washers a bit..... (re-position left or right then re-install to the see the dish result)....it will require removing the wheel and moving cones left and right etc...kind of a process you have to go through I think.  You may have forgot to put back in place an axle washer?  Does the wheel slip cleanly into the drops still?



Yes, it seemed to go into the frame smoothly. I must have gotten the washers and lock-nuts messed up. I'm not sure if it was right before I started?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2020)

looks like there are 2 locknuts on the drive side and none on the other


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> looks like there are 2 locknuts on the drive side and none on the other
> 
> View attachment 1230005



I started to change that this morning, but I couldn't get things to tighten down without spinning the axle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2020)

take the wheel out of the frame, put the parts as they should be on the left side of the axle, use a cone wrench on the cone and open end wrench or crescent on the lock nut and lock those down tight against each other on the axle, then do the same with the drive side making the bearing adjustment as you like.

The Schwinn service manual has all this info









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> take the wheel out of the frame, put the parts as they should be on the left side of the axle, use a cone wrench on the cone and open end wrench or crescent on the lock nut and lock those down tight against each other on the axle, then do the same with the drive side making the bearing adjustment as you like.
> 
> The Schwinn service manual has all this info
> 
> ...




I played around with it at lunch and put the one extra washer on the one side to the other. I also checked the bearings. I think it looks about perfect now. I still need to tweak it some more and get the lock-nuts tightened down. Thanks for the Schwinn manual. That's a gold mine of info!


----------

